# Food Recipes - healthy, and a couple not so healthy



## That_Guy (Aug 5, 2009)

Chinese Chicken Salad (makes 4 servings)

3/4 cup plain fat-free (or regular, but I'd recommend fat free) yogurt
1 tablespoon smooth peanut butter
1 tablespoon rice vinegar (rice vinegar is the shizzile!!!)
1 Teaspoon asian (I prefer dark) sesame oil
1 garlic clove, minced
1/4 teaspoon ground coriander
2 cups cubed cooked chicken breast
1 1/2 cup cooked cellophane noodles (roman noodles work too, and angel hair pasta, and rice noodles work too, whichever you have)
6 scallians, cut into 1 inch strips
1 red bell pepper, thinly sliced
1 (8 ounce) can of sliced water chestnuts, drained (optional to have chestnuts)
2 cups trimmed watercress or mixed salad
4 teaspoons sesame seeds. but make sure they are toasted

In a medium bowl, combine the yogurt, peanut butter, vinegar, oil, garlic, and coriander. add the chicken, noodles, scallions, bell pepper, and water chestnuts.

Toss to coat, very well coated, refrigerate, covered, at least 1 hour, serve over the watercress, and sprinkle to taste with sesame seeds. 

This makes 4 servings.

Chicken Stir Fry - makes 4 servings
2 tablespoons chicken broth (preferably low-sodium)
1 tablespoon minced peeled fresh ginger
1 tablespoon reduced sodium soy sauce
1tablespoon worcestershire sauce
2 teaspoons packed brown sugar
1 teaspoon cornstarch
1 teaspoon asian (preferably dark) sesame oil
3/4 of a pound of skinless, bloness chicken breasts. cut into small strips
2 tablespoons sesame seeds, 1 tablespoon peanut oil
6 scalliuns cut into inch long strips
2 cloves of garlic minced.
1/4 crushed red pepper
12 asparagus spears, cut into 2 inch strips
1 cup trimmed watercress

To prepare the marinade, in a zip lock bag combine broth, ginger, soycause, worcestershire sauce, brown sugar, cornstarch, and sesame oil. add the chicken. seal the bag, squeezing out the air, turn to coat the chicken. Refrigerate turning bag occasionally at least 2 hours or overnight. Drain and discard the marinade.

than , heat a large nonstick skillet until very hot. add the sesame seeds and stir fry until golden 2 to 3 minutes, and transfer toa  small bowl. 

In the same skillet, heat the peanut oil, stir fry, the scallions, garlic, and red pepper for two minutes, add the asparagus and stir fry until tender 4 to five minutes. add the chicken and watercress, stir fry until the chicken is cooked through. 6 to 8 minutes served with semesame seeds to taste

You can also add: Carrots, or any other veggies you'd like to add to it.

It makes 4 servings as is.

If anyone has any types of favorite foods, I'm sure I can find some good recipes for ya, or if anyone has any recipes to share, feel free to add.


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 6, 2009)

The most simplest recipe. It's a noodle salad.

Required: Rice Vinegar. Noodles (recommend Rice Noodles, but you can use top roman noodles, speghetti noodles, or angel hair pasta, or any other kinda of noodles, just make sure they are long, but the above are the ones I'd recommend, especially rice noodles)

Veggies.

Carrots, peas, onions, broccoli, as long as you can chop them into small pieces (small enough, but large enough to be eaten with chop sticks, that's the rule of thumb) is good to go.

Go while, go crazy.

:censored::censored::censored::censored:aki Mushrooms are wonderous as well. 

Anyways,

Take your favorite noodle (rice noodle recommended, or Top Romen Noodles, or Speghetti noodles, etc, or combination, whatever you feel is best, but rice noodles are highly recommended, each type of noodle makes it taste totally different)

and take your assortmen of veggies, ANY/ALL assortmen, go while, go crazy. whatever you like.

Cook the noodles. than coat with rice vinegar, add your veggies, coat with rice vinegar, make a nice coating. as much as you can do, (keep tossing it) without having any vinegar sitting at the bottom of the bowl (enough to soak into the veggies/noodles, but not enough to saturate etc) put into the fridge for an hour, maybe 2 (make it freezing cold)

Essentially, you're just adding enough for taste, whatever strength you want it, that's what you make it. veggies are to taste as well.

You can go to town, and make this whole thing a meal, OR, you can segment it, and break it into side dishes for other meals.

It's a good side to terriyaki chicken breast meat. a little salad (like a garden salad, Caesar or vinaigrette are recommended) and some wheat dinner rolls.

Or you can skip the side salad, and do a baked potato or corn husk. for baked potato, it's not the potato, it's what you put on it. 

But yeah, this works as a pretty good meal ordeal too. Very healthy, actually recomended by the American Heart Association, and American Diabetes Association (ADA in small portions, like as a side dish)


----------



## Rob123 (Aug 6, 2009)

That_Guy said:


> :censored::censored::censored::censored:aki Mushrooms are wonderous as well.



Hehe, I feel like a child laughing at that.


----------



## Meursault (Aug 6, 2009)

Ha! Can't say "shіtake"?

Oatmeal-raisin cookies. Not terribly healthy, but they're crisp and delicious, and they do have oatmeal and raisins in them, right?

3 cups old-fashioned rolled oats
1 cup + 2 tbsp. all-purpose flour
1/2 cup toasted wheat germ
1 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp. salt
1 cup granulated sugar
1 cup packed light brown sugar
8 oz. (2 sticks) unsalted butter, softened
2 large eggs
1 tsp. pure vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups raisins

1. Preheat oven to 350° Stir together oats, flour, wheat germ, baking soda, baking powder, cinnamon, and salt in a large bowl. Set aside.
2. Combine granulated and brown sugar in the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment. Mix on medium speed until pale and fluffy, about 5 minutes. Mix in eggs and vanilla, scraping sides as necessary.
3. Reduce speed to low. Add oat mixture; mix until just combined. Mix in raisins.
4. Using a small (1 1/2 tbsp.) ice-cream scoop [I use a melon baller], make balls of dough and place them 2 inches apart on parchment-paper-lined baking sheets.
5. Bake until cookies are golden and just set, 12-14 minutes. Let cool on sheets for 5 minutes. Transfer cookies to wire racks and let cool completely.

Source: Martha Stewart Living, some issue I no longer have.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 6, 2009)

*Bourbon BBQ Sauce*

3/4 cup Bourbon 
1/2 cup Onion chopped
4 tablespoons Garlic to taste
2 cups Ketchup 
1/3 cup White Vinegar 
3 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce 
1/2 cup Brown sugar 
3/4 cup Molasses 
1/4 cup Tomato Paste 
Liquid Smoke to taste
Salt & pepper to taste
Hot pepper sauce to taste



Instructions
1. Sauté the onion, garlic, and boubon in a large saucepan until the onions are transparent. This can take about 10 minutes. It's a good idea to do this with a good bit of ventilation going.

2. Add the rest of the ingredients and bring to a boil Lower heat and simmer until the mixture has thickened or about 20 minutes. 

3. Letting the sauce sit off the burner or even in the refridgerator overnight will allow the flavors to mix and intensify. 

4. Adding additional pepper and hot pepper sauce will make for a much spicerier sauce. Experiment with hot pepper sauce or chopped up fresh peppers.


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 7, 2009)

Rob123 said:


> Hehe, I feel like a child laughing at that.



I did too....


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 7, 2009)

Spicy Chicken Curry

INGREDIENTS

    1 pound skinless, boneless chicken breast halves, cut into bite size pieces
    2 onions, chopped
    4 green chile peppers, chopped
    4 tablespoons vegetable oil
    2 tablespoons ginger garlic paste
    1 tablespoon poppy seeds
    2 tablespoons chili powder
    2 cups water
    1 tablespoon garam masala
    1 pinch ground turmeric
    salt to taste

     add to recipe box Add to Recipe Box
     My folders:
     add to shopping list Add to Shopping List
     Customize Recipe
     add a personal note Add a Personal Note


   1. Rinse chicken pieces and pat dry. Set aside. Grind poppy seeds into a paste.
   2. In a large skillet, saute onions and green chiles in oil until golden brown. Add ginger garlic paste and continue to saute. Add poppy seed paste and reserved chicken pieces, continuing to saute. Stir all together; after chicken is well mixed with the 'gravy', add the red chili powder and pour 2 cups of water over the mixture. Cover skillet and let simmer about 12 to 15 minutes, until chicken is cooked through.
   3. After chicken is 'well-boiled' (the oil should be floating on top of the skillet liquid), add the garam masala and turmeric powder and turn off the stove. Stir all together and serve.


Taking handful of Jalapenos, and dicing them into tiny bits, also give a pretty good bite to it.


----------



## Medic744 (Aug 8, 2009)

Oven Baked BBQ Pork Steaks

Season steaks to taste with salt, pepper, garlic powder

Mix 1/2 cup BBQ sauce
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 tbsp soy sauce
1 tbsp Dale's seasoning

spread sauce over steaks covering both sides and pour remainder over steaks in 13x9 in pan

Place in oven at 350 for an hour

Depending on size of pork steaks can make 2-6 

Its simple and fairly fast


----------



## Meursault (Aug 8, 2009)

A note on liquid smoke: It's _really_ strong. Don't pour it directly into the sauce, because it's easy to screw up and overseason it. Pour it into a spoon that isn't over the sauce, and add a little at a time.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 8, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> A note on liquid smoke: It's _really_ strong. Don't pour it directly into the sauce, because it's easy to screw up and overseason it. Pour it into a spoon that isn't over the sauce, and add a little at a time.



I've never used it, I usually omit the liquid smoke, it's not a flavor I like in my sauce.  But good advice.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Deep Fried Twinkies*

Now theres a healthy choice.

Twinkies might seem like enough of a treat, but this recipe calls for deep frying the cream-filled snack with batter and eating it like a popsicle. To sweeten the deal, there's a recipe for berry sauce, too.
Ingredients


6 Twinkies 
Popsicle sticks 
4 cups vegetable oil 
Flour for dusting 
1 cup milk 
2 tablespoons vinegar 
1 Tablespoon oil 
1 cup flour 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 

Directions

1. Chill or freeze Twinkies for several hours or overnight.

2. Heat 4 cups vegetable oil in deep fryer to about 375 degrees.

3. Mix together milk, vinegar and oil.

4. In another bowl, blend flour, baking powder and salt.

5. Whisk wet ingredients into dry and continue mixing until smooth. Refrigerate while oil heats.

6. Push stick into Twinkie lengthwise, leaving about 2 inches to use as a handle, dust with flour and dip into the batter. Rotate Twinkie until batter covers entire cake.

7. Place carefully in hot oil. The Twinkie will float, so hold it under with a utensil to ensure even browning. It should turn golden in 3 to 4 minutes. Depending on the size of your deep fryer, you might be able to fry only one at a time, two at the most.

8. Remove Twinkie to paper towel and let drain. Remove stick and allow Twinkie to sit for about 5 minutes before serving.

Makes 6.

Variation: Slice Twinkie into 4 pieces. Flour and batter each before frying. With this treatment, one Twinkie will serve two people if accompanied by a sauce.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 8, 2009)

*Chinese Food*
Servings: Very
1) Locate Phone
2) Locate Number For Delivery
3) Call Number For Delivery
4) Order. 
5) Wait.
6) Answer Door. Pay.
7) Enjoy.


----------



## Meursault (Aug 8, 2009)

Sasha said:


> *Chinese Food*
> Servings: Very
> 1) Locate Phone
> 2) Locate Number For Delivery
> ...



See, it's the second half of step 6 that always bothers me.


----------



## Medic744 (Aug 9, 2009)

Chicken Fried Bacon

Not sure on the exact measurements but Im sure they are out in cyber space somewhere

Take bacon strips and batter them in eggs and flour (same batter receipe as chicken fried steak or for fried pickles) deep fry and enjoy in a ranch dressing dipping sauce.

So not healthy and you are likely to gain 10 pounds just making it but it is soooo good.


----------



## Pudge40 (Aug 9, 2009)

Sasha said:


> *Chinese Food*
> Servings: Very
> 1) Locate Phone
> 2) Locate Number For Delivery
> ...



If I want chineese I will fry a cat myself it is cheaper. I am kidding.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 10, 2009)

*HAh I still have Firehouse MAgazine with 1977 teriyake recipie*!*

Fast and healthy eh?

Prepare your choice of one portion of healthy goodies, then fold it into a two or three egg omlet. (If the omlet fails, make it a scramble).Leftovers will do. _Top_ with shoyu, green or red taco sauce, done in about ten minutes. SKip cheese except as a sprinkle on top for flavor.

Fresh veg stirfry (suitable for the omlet):CUT UP AND PREPARE FIRST
2 stalks celery cut to 1/2 inch pieces or smaller, 1 bag bean sprouts from market, 1/4 onion (not green), 1 or 2 small bok choi cut up (cut leaves less-fine than stalks) and/or 3/4 cup finely cut cabbage. Some cut up ripe red bell pepper is good to add as well, but make sure you score the skin if it's thick (eat a raw piece to check, delicious!). How about some cut up mushrooms, or a little bit of meat cut very very finely (for flavor)?
To your wok or deep saute pan, add PAM spray and maybe a tabespoon of fat. Do not count sesame or chilie oil as this fat, they will burn, theyare for seasoning.

Drop in an onion piece. When it sizzles, toss in the onions and any fresh bell or hot peppers, stir or fiercely agitate pan frequently. When they start to get soft, drop in celery, any chopped garlic you want. When these start to get soft, toss in bok choi, cabbage, been sprouts. Just when they begin to look like they are cooking, add any sauces like shoyu, oils, teriyake, curry, hot garlic spread, or whatever, stir and agitate vigorously to quickly heat sauces and coat the vegetables. When they are done to your satisfaction, pour em out.

Got cold leftover unsauced pasta? Toss it in with the celery and cook a little longer before next addition.
Want meat? Raw meat needs to be cut small and thinly to go in along with onions and cook til very nearly done, the pan temp will drop after you add other veggies and meat will not cook much more if you do it right. Leftover meat: chop or cut small and thin, add anytime before beansprouts.
Sprinkle on during cooking as wanted but be careful: curry powder, black pepper, powdered garlic, dried red pepper flakes from your takeout pizza, gyoza dipping sauce, rice vinegar. Not necessarily all at once! Serve with shoyu (Japanese soy sauce), any other stuff you want. 

*No this isn't that recipie, and I can't spell recipie either.


----------



## Rob123 (Aug 10, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Now theres a healthy choice.
> 
> Twinkies might seem like enough of a treat, but this recipe calls for deep frying the cream-filled snack with batter and eating it like a popsicle. To sweeten the deal, there's a recipe for berry sauce, too.
> ...



Throughout the year we perform "stand-by" at local popular events.  Inevitably, we are parked near the Zeppole, Funnel Cake, Fried Twinkies and Fried Oreo Cookie vendor.

It's funny or sad depending on your point of view.


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Rob123 said:


> Throughout the year we perform "stand-by" at local popular events.  Inevitably, we are parked near the Zeppole, Funnel Cake, Fried Twinkies and Fried Oreo Cookie vendor.
> 
> It's funny or sad depending on your point of view.



Wow... Just... wow... LOL


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 11, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> Chicken Fried Bacon
> 
> Not sure on the exact measurements but Im sure they are out in cyber space somewhere
> 
> ...



That is one wrong recipe! Think I hear arteries clogging :wacko: I'd try it once


----------



## Medic744 (Aug 11, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> That is one wrong recipe! Think I hear arteries clogging :wacko: I'd try it once



Arteries, veins, any and all blood vessels.  No big surprise it is a top seller at fairs around here along with fried oreos, fried twinkies, funnel cakes, and fried just about anything else.


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> Arteries, veins, any and all blood vessels.  No big surprise it is a top seller at fairs around here along with fried oreos, fried twinkies, funnel cakes, and fried just about anything else.



How about a deep fried bigmac?

Take 2/3rd pound of beef, make it into patties, (I've NEVER ate this... But apparently was told by a man who had to have been 500+lbs of fat it's delicious... ) bread it like a country fried steak, only with some peparika in it too. Then deep fry it until fully cooked.

Next, take a hamburger bun, and a bottom of one. toast them in a toaster, and than put them into the fryer. 

After than, let the buns "cool down" and put mayonaise, olive oil, and garlic on the top and bottom buns, and on both sides of the middle bun. add your two beef patties. lettace, tomato, onion, and thousand island dressing. 

And then take French-Fries, cover them in butter. let the melted butter soak into the fries, roll them in salt, and deep fry them.

Enjoy. 


Although your arteries are going to hate it, and you may end up with a stroke afterwords, or go into full cardiac arrest...


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 12, 2009)

for everyone who likes spicy food 

Its called TRASH

Hash browns
Italian sausage
Bell Peper
Jalapeno
Onion 
Eggs
and whatever else your want to put into it.

Take all the ingredients but the eggs and put them into a skillet, after it starts cooking (about 5 mins) put the eggs in, and let everything cook!


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 12, 2009)

That_Guy said:


> How about a deep fried bigmac?
> 
> Take 2/3rd pound of beef, make it into patties, (I've NEVER ate this... But apparently was told by a man who had to have been 500+lbs of fat it's delicious... ) bread it like a country fried steak, only with some peparika in it too. Then deep fry it until fully cooked.
> 
> ...



:censored::censored::censored::censored:E!  Sorry for that but wow... that's something you'd cook for someone to try and kill them.  I'm having angina just thinking about it.


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 12, 2009)

One of my favorites, via the Food Network website.  BTW, it calls for bone-in chicken but I normally use boneless skinless breasts.  

Ingredients
1 1/3 cups rice-corn crispy cereal, (recommended: Crispex)
2 1/4 cups broken bagel chips or melba toast
1 tablespoon canola oil
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon sweet paprika
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/2 cup light mayonnaise
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
4 bone-in, skinless chicken pieces (about 6 ounces each) See Cook's Note
Directions
Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. Set a rack on a foil lined baking sheet. Spray the rack generously with cooking spray.

Finely grind the cereal and toasts together in a food processor. Transfer crumbs to a large gallon size plastic bag. Add the oil, salt, cayenne, paprika, and ground pepper and toss to mix thoroughly. Whisk the light mayonnaise and Dijon mustard together in a medium shallow bowl. Add chicken to mayonnaise and turn to coat all the pieces evenly. Drop the chicken into the plastic bag, seal and shake until each piece is evenly coated. Place coated pieces on the prepared rack. Spray the chicken pieces evenly with cooking spray, and bake until the coating crisps and browns and an instant-read thermometer inserted in the thickest part of the pieces registers 160 degrees F, 35 to 40 minutes.

Transfer to a platter and serve hot or at room temperature.


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 12, 2009)

JonTullos said:


> :censored::censored::censored::censored:E!  Sorry for that but wow... that's something you'd cook for someone to try and kill them.  I'm having angina just thinking about it.



Only thing I left out, is you're supposed to melt a stick of butter, and mix your ground beef with it.

It's a burger they sell at a place called cutters? It's a type of restaurant in Central USA. can't remember full name of it. My uncle was just telling me about it.


----------



## Medic744 (Aug 12, 2009)

With all the crap I ate during my pregnancy Im surprised my son didn't come out covered in batter.  I was a big big big fan of my fry daddy.  I did eat really healthy most of the time, but I wanted fried oreos and vanilla icecream alot


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 16, 2009)

*Three words:*

Monte Cristo Sandwich.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 22, 2009)

Messy Fajita Tacos

2 Tbsp. olive oil
1/2 medium onion, sliced
1 clove garlic, minced
2 portobello mushroom caps, sliced
1/2 green bell pepper, sliced
1 small summer squash, cut into 1/2-inch rounds, then quartered
2 tsp. soy sauce
1/2 tsp. cumin
1/2 tsp. chili powder
1/2 tsp. chipotle powder
8 crunchy taco shells or soft corn tortillas
1/2 cup diced tomato (for garnish)

Heat the olive oil in a large sauté pan over medium heat. Add the onion and sauté for about 3 minutes. Add the garlic and cook an additional 30 seconds.

Add the mushrooms, bell pepper, and squash and sauté until just soft, about 5 minutes.

Add the soy sauce and toss (or stir) the vegetables.

Add the cumin, chili powder, and chipotle (add more chili and chipotle powder for spicier tacos), then cook for an additional minute.

Distribute the vegetables evenly among 8 warm taco shells or corn tortillas and garnish with diced tomatoes or other toppings.


----------



## anezay2004 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Sounds Good*

I'll have o try it sometime


----------

